# GA16DE port and polish questions



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

What's the best approach to porting and polishing these heads?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here a thread I found using the search button.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=22326&highlight=port+polishing+ga16de+head


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Here is another way to start. They have good write ups

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Headwork


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

approach? Here's one: let a professional do it. Like, a GOOD shop. Not just your local ******* shop.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> approach? Here's one: let a professional do it. Like, a GOOD shop. Not just your local ******* shop.


i always prefered the way of using a chizzle and a hammer to make the ports bigger and then take the valves and use a paper cutter... :thumbup:


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i always prefered the way of using a chizzle and a hammer to make the ports bigger and then take the valves and use a paper cutter... :thumbup:



Thanks thats a great answer.. dont know what i'd do without your help :thumbup:


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

What about match porting?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

http://nissanperformancemag.com/march04/headwork/

here's a write up on my cylinder head.


----------

